
The Mathematical Structure of Particle Collisions Comes into View - rbanffy
http://abstractions.nautil.us/article/606/the-mathematical-structure-of-particle-collisions-comes-into-view
======
phkahler
Is this related to the amplituhedron? At the level of the article it could
even be the same thing.

~~~
vecter
No. Seems like a new way to calculate integrals for Feynmann diagrams:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-particle-collision-
math-m...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-particle-collision-math-may-
offer-quantum-clues-20200820/).

------
lp251
Original article: [https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-particle-collision-
math-m...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-particle-collision-math-may-
offer-quantum-clues-20200820/)

------
op03
Physicists, have you guys talked to marketing ppl who spend day and night
studying massive datasets of humans colliding on that super collider called
social media?

Man I am scared (not even sure why) that there will be convergence between
both toolkits.

~~~
cylon13
Can you name one precise isomorphism between "social media collisions" and
particle interactions?

